# Amazon Capitol One Points...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Not sure how many people here have one of the Capitol One cards that qualifies but Amazon recently started allowing the use of Capitol One points to pay for purchases. As long as you have the card linked to your account it will show you how many points you have. It's literally as simple as clicking pay with my points. It covers taxes and shipping too. I bought a fiskars reel mower and a sunjoe dethatcher and didn't pay a dime for any of it. Very convenient.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think Chase does the same thing, but seems like I have read that you're technically better off taking the rewards points as true cash back (i.e. deposited into your bank account) instead of applying them directly toward a purchase or using them as a statement credit - even if you're wanting to use them to fund a particular purchase.

The reason being that if you take the cash and then use it to make a traditional credit card payment you will earn any applicable rewards points for the purchase(s). It is my understanding if you pay for something with points or use the points as a statement credit you do not earn additional rewards for that amount.

Granted, that's not as convenient. Also, I could be totally wrong about this. Maybe someone more knowledgeable will chime in.


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

@Ware you are correct on the Chase accounts. It's a better deal to simply apply your points towards a cash credit to your Chase account than it is to use the points directly towards an Amazon purchase. My points on Amazon were worth about 20% less than a cash account credit direct from Chase to my card balance.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Amex reward points can also be used directly on Amazon, but spending them there is a poor value. Can't apply them towards a statement credit AFAIK. Best exchange rate for me is to convert the points into gift cards, and fortunately Home Depot is among the choices that offer the best % return.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Ware said:


> I think Chase does the same thing, but seems like I have read that you're technically better off taking the rewards points as true cash back (i.e. deposited into your bank account) instead of applying them directly toward a purchase or using them as a statement credit - even if you're wanting to use them to fund a particular purchase.
> 
> The reason being that if you take the cash and then use it to make a traditional credit card payment you will earn any applicable rewards points for the purchase(s). It is my understanding if you pay for something with points or use the points as a statement credit you do not earn additional rewards for that amount.
> 
> Granted, that's not as convenient. Also, I could be totally wrong about this. Maybe someone more knowledgeable will chime in.


To add to this, I'm not sure you get the same benefits from using points as you would from using a card: extended warranty (and whatever benefits they still offer since they seem to be cutting them out lately). Loved the Discover IT price protection and Citi price-rewind benefits before they got rid of them.


----------

